# Looking for Fishing Buddies. Corpus Christi



## Texasguy76 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am looking for fishing buddies around the Corpus Christi area. I have a Seahunt Triton 232 light offshore boat. I have no experience fishing offshore yet, but looking for folks that have experience and able to help out with expenses. I have been sticking around the bays right now just getting use to the boat. If you have a skinny water boat that would be awesome, since mine isn't so shallow because of the deep V in the bays. We could fish bays with yours and offshore with mine. I was told my boat could go 60-80 miles offshore, but 10-15 is far enough for me right now. lol


PM me if your interested.
Ken
:texasflag


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be up for this, I fish out of my 20ft Blazer Bay in the ULM a couple days a week.


----------



## Texasguy76 (Apr 8, 2014)

greenhornet said:


> I would be up for this, I fish out of my 20ft Blazer Bay in the ULM a couple days a week.


PM Sent


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

PM sent. I live on N Padre and am looking for people to fish with. I run a shallow boat (21 RFL) and mainly wade ULM/Baffin for trout and reds but also do some drift and surf fishing. I generally fish 5-6 days/week and looking for reliable people to fish with.


----------



## Chaser1987 (Apr 21, 2014)

Texasguy76. I sent you a PM.


----------

